# Ideal width of a nesting box versus trampling?



## Nao57 (Nov 16, 2020)

So I kept wondering today if the width of the nesting box has more to do with whether a mother doe will trample accidentally her kits or not, more than anything else? (A similar question had discussed rounded bottoms, but I can't recall asking about width specifically.)

What do you think?

And is it necessary for it to be wide enough for her to turn around in? Or is that an extra?

Thought I should check on this before moving forward with making one.

Thanks.


----------



## messybun (Nov 16, 2020)

Nao57 said:


> So I kept wondering today if the width of the nesting box has more to do with whether a mother doe will trample accidentally her kits or not, more than anything else? (A similar question had discussed rounded bottoms, but I can't recall asking about width specifically.)
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> ...


Yes, the mom has to be able to turn around. I believe it is supposed to be one and a half or two times the width of the mom but I can’t remember. And long enough that she can lay down if she wants. Make sure there is a little ridge so that the babies can’t squirm out before their ready or push all their bedding away. It’s not that complicated lol. It’s good that you ask questions, there’s a lot to learn, but animals can be really amazingly self sufficient. You’ll learn when to trust their instincts and when to intervene. God bless on all your journeys btw.


----------



## Beekissed (Nov 16, 2020)

10-12 in. wide and 18 in. long seems pretty standard for meat breeds.  Needs to fit through the hutch door, so keep that in mind.  I always erred on the side of larger, so made ours 12 in. wide.  Deep with fresh hay and her pulled hair and very few kits get trampled due to the springiness of the bedding.


----------



## Nao57 (Nov 17, 2020)

I was tired last night so I didn't get a proper reply.

Thank you very much for all your advise! I was able to learn from you veterans!


----------



## Niele da Kine (Nov 22, 2020)

I saw once where someone made the entrance to the nest box up near the top instead of at the bottom edge.  The mom has to hop in but the babies weren't likely to get out and get chilled until they were old enough to navigate a pretty high ledge.  

We have the smaller English angoras here, so I can't help you much with dimensions.  But, room for the mom to go in, turn around and not step on the babies is good.  I'd say for the long length of the nest box, it might be good if it were the length of the mum bun laying down plus a few inches.  About 3/4ths that for the width.  That would be a pretty roomy nest box.  Although, if the boxes get too big, it's possible for the babies to end up in two piles, one of which would get fed more often and usually stay warmer as well.  If/when that happens, I rearrange the nest so all the babies are in one spot.


----------

